

Spam can be very profitable for banks & credit card companies.  - FSecurePal
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/000dit card companies that move the money. 02164.html

======
Dentonez
Link doesn't work for me, try:
<http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002164.html>

